# [JSF] Mehrere Nachrichten zusammenfassen.



## megaflop (15. Jul 2010)

Hallo.

Ich habe ein JSF2-Projekt. Auf einer Seite soll man Klimadaten eingeben. (Also: 24 Werte, je einen für Monat und Niederschlag/Temperatur)

Natürlich sollen hier Eingabefehler (zB Buchstaben) durch den Benutzer abgefangenund angezeigt  werden. Normalerweise würd ich das mit <h:message>-Tags, aber bei den 24 Eingabefeldern hab ich einfach nicht den Platz dazu. Ich würde also gerne Folgendes machen:

Über dem Formular soll, wenn irgendwo ein Fehler aufgetreten ist, eine Nachricht a la "Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Eingaben" angezeigt werden, und auch bei mehreren Fehlern nur einmal.

Dazu fehlen mir aber im Moment die Ideen. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das realisieren könnte?

Grüße,
    megaflop


----------



## Terminator (16. Jul 2010)

> Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das realisieren könnte?

Also ich nutzt dafür eine JavaScript Nachrichten Box.
Zeigt immer nur die erste Fehlermeldung an, bei mehreren Fehler Meldungen kann der User die Box ausklappen.
Kannst dir hier mal unten bei Beispiel angucken: JavaScript Nachrichten Box



> JSF

Nimm dazu einen eigenen Renderer der mir die Messages für die Nachrichten Box passend rendert.



> Natürlich sollen hier Eingabefehler (zB Buchstaben) durch den Benutzer abgefangenund angezeigt werden.

Mach ich zusätzlich zu serverseitig mit JavaScript in Realtime.
So spart man sich einige unnötige Server Requests.
Ausgabe der client-seitigen Fehler erfolgt in der gleichen Box wie die server-seitigen Fehler.

Beispiel: 
Eingabe Feld mit Prüfung auf Ganzzahlen kann man ohne JavaScript Code mit nem CSS identifier definieren.

```
<h:inputText value="#{zahl}" styleClass="integer" />
```


----------



## megaflop (24. Jul 2010)

Ich habs jetzt erstmal deine JavaScript Message Box benutzt - gefällt mir noch nciht so richtig aber erfüllt erstmal den Zweck. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------

